# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 12/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cùng nhau vui đón một mùa xuân mới với chút cảm giác mạo hiểm khi cỡi voi, chút nồng nàn khi thưởng thức hương vị cafe trên vùng đất Buôn Ma Thuột đồng thời khám phá vẻ hoang sơ, hữu tình của Côn Đảo và hòa mình vào các trò chơi hiện đại ở KDL Đại Nam dưới tiết trời ấm áp của Sài Gòn. Hay đến với “Vương quốc nụ cười” Thái Lan và “Vùng đất vàng” Myanmar để có được niềm vui, may mắn cùng tài lộc suốt cả năm nào  :dance: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Buôn Ma Thuột - Buôn Đôn*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 2.439.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng xe ô tôKhởi hành: 24/01/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn (có nước uống) và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch và phí cưỡi voi.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Lửa Việt

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Sài Gòn - Côn Đảo - KDL Lạc Cảnh Đại Nam Văn Hiến.*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 9.990.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: 30/12/2011 và 24/01/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT và chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội Red Tour.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok - Pattaya*

Thời gian: 6 ngày - 5 đêm.Giá tour: 12.053.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 23, 24, 25/01/2012.

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế hàng không, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Tiền tip HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Thanh Niên

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Yangon - Bago*

Thời gian: 4 ngàyGiá tour: 11.215.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 25/01/2012.

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầu.Xe, HDV suốt tuyến và visa Myanmar.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé các điểm tham quan theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch, hành lý và thuế VAT.

* Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền tip HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Việt Travel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## tamtre

giá không hề rẻ tí nào

----------

